# Solved: Windows Desktop gadgets not working



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,
Recently my windows desktop gadgets stopped working.
My clock gadget just shows a black box and the other gadgets show nothing at all.

Im running windows 7 64bit

Can anyone help?


----------



## MKCL (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Cog117, have you tied the system file scanner?

From elevated command prompt type *sfc /scannow* > hit enter and let it scan then after check the results type *Exit* then reboot pc.

Hopefully this should fix your issue.


----------



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi MKCL, sadly it didn't work.
It said
'Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log'
Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hiya,control panel>recovery>system restore,go back to a date when you recall it was working ok,you can reverse the process or select and try as many different dates as you please


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Cog117,
Try this... this method worked for me.
Close the problem gadget by hovering the mouse pointer over it and clicking the X.
Next, click Start>All Programs>Desktop Gadget Gallery and double click on the gadget you want to redisplay.

Jim


----------



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey huggie,
no that didn't work either
but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Hermitt,
your method didn't work either
but thanks anyway!
Do you have anymore ideas?


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

Cog117 said:


> Hi Hermitt,
> your method didn't work either
> but thanks anyway!
> Do you have anymore ideas?


I'm sorry Cog117 but I'm all out of ideas.
Have you performed a thorough Virus scan?

Jim


----------



## MKCL (Jan 5, 2011)

If you have a Install DVD or Repair DVD boot from it and perform a system repair.


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hiya Cog117,control panel>programs and features and click on "Turn Windows features on or off",wait while the box loads and scroll down to the Windows Gadget Platform and uncheck the box,reboot then repeat same putting the check back in the box,reboot-any change?


----------



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

No, that didn't work either
it still shows a black square for the clock


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hiya try these,
How To: Method 1 1. Click on Start and type Restore Gadgets in StartSearch box or type in Control Panels search box.
2. Now click on Restore desktop gadgets installed with Windows and all default gadgets will be restored.

Method 2 1. Open Windows Explorer and go to %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar or C:\Users\<USER NAME>\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Sidebar
2. In Windows Sidebar folder, there is a file called Settings.ini, that holds all settings of Windows Gadgets for user. Open the file in Notepad or any text editor and search for PickerDefaultPackageSkipList. The line contains the list of hidden gadgets (uninstalled gadgets), separated with , (Coma).

3. Now just remove the gadget name like PicturePuzzle.Gadget, Calendar.Gadget etc. and save the file. You can delete the Settings.ini even to reset the Windows Gadgets settings.
Applies To: Windows 7 Ultimate
Windows 7 Professional
Windows 7 Home Premium
Windows 7 Home Basic
- UPDATED 5/3/2010
Tags: How to, Reinstall, Tips and Tricks, Windows 7, Windows Gadgets


----------



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi
i went to the settings file but i can't find the PickerDefaultPackageSkipList.


----------



## Hermitt43 (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe this will help you out....
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...t/thread/a429da8e-6e39-4e0c-ba5b-921441237079

Jim


----------



## tech-win (Jul 30, 2008)

Press WinKey + R to bring up the Run dialog. Type the following command:



> cmd /k reg query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones"


Copy the output and include it with your reply.


----------



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zo
nes
(Default) REG_SZ
SecuritySafe REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zo
nes\&#9829;
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zo
nes\0
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zo
nes\1
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zo
nes\2
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zo
nes\3
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zo
nes\4

This is What came up


----------



## tech-win (Jul 30, 2008)

Export the "Zones" key to a .REG file. It would be great if you upload it online, just for the sake of analysis.

And the cure is to delete the key named "&#9829;" under "Zones".


----------



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

I uploaded it online for you
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6604169/Stuff/Zones.reg


----------



## tech-win (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks. May I assume the issue is now resolved, after deleting the key named "&#9829;" under "Zones"


----------



## closedaccount000005 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you very much Tech-win, you solved my problem!
I finally got my gadgets back.

Also thanks to everyone else who gave suggestions and tried to help!


----------



## tech-win (Jul 30, 2008)

You're welcome


----------

